# Fly Fishing 'Rough Fish'



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all! I a new to the site, and happy to see that there's actually a fly fishing and tying community in Ohio. I was just curious to see if there are any fly fisherman that fish in the Maumee River? And also if I'm the only one that goes after carp and other 'rough fish' specifically? What patterns do you use? I like crayfish, mulberry imitators, hybrid worms and 'cottonwood' dry flies.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont fish the Maumee but I do fish for carp, suckers and other rough fish. There are defiantly a few others on this sight that do as well. My home waters are the Chagrin, Rocky and Grand. 

For carp my go to flies are black brown or olive backstabbers (size 8 or 10), wooly buggers (size 8 or 10) and stonefly and dragon fly nymphs. Ive had success on some smaller egg patterns and other nymphs as well.

Welcome to the forums, its nice to add another carp chaser to the ranks!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a carp addict. I've spent most of the winter stocking my carp boxes and coming up with new patterns. I designed this pattern last summer and it claimed a half dozen carp over 30" last summer, biggest being 34".










I'm mostly a lake/backwater fisherman, though. I will fish carp in flowing water but do most of my damage on still water mud flats from my kayak.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I do quite a bit of carp fishing in the summer on a couple of rivers near me. It's challenging but rewarding in the end, and it's a BLAST! toobnoob summed up the patterns pretty well, and your flies pictured look like producers. TheCream, even though I stink at tying with deer hair I'm gonna have to spin up a few of those. Cool fly. 

This pattern has been a top producer the past two summers on the rivers I fish. Simple variation of a brown bugger. When they're digging up crayfish and nymphs in shallow riffles they can be very easy to catch at times if you don't spook them first.









I target suckers a little bit too, but overall they're much more challenging than carp. This past summer I caught a bunch of bowfin on the long rod and man are they fun. They bulldog like catfish, have head shakes like muskies, and jump like trout! Looking to add catfish to the list this year.


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome everyone!! I didn't realize how big the fly fishing community was in Ohio, let alone for carp in Ohio. Can't wait to see what this summer holds for everyone. Anyone ever try for gar? I've caught a handful, but i've got my gar patterns down pat now so hopefully i'll land more this summer...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

maumeeriverflies said:


> Anyone ever try for gar? I've caught a handful, but i've got my gar patterns down pat now so hopefully i'll land more this summer...


Yeah! Caught my first couple during the summer on the Ohio River. Tore my streamers to shreds with those teeth! Very cool fish. I guess the Maumee is supposed to be loaded with them,,,,might have to make a trip! 










Another "rough fish" I caught on the fly before is drum. Caught a couple on the lower parts of Rocky River. I catch a bunch every time on spinning gear down on the Ohio so I may need to try for them on the fly down there as well.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I fly fish the Maumee for rough fish all the time. There was a good thread last year about fly fishing for rough fish. I catch drum, carp, suckers, catfish, walleye, bass etc. in the Maumee all spring, summer and fall


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are some Maumee river fish from last summer...


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

fishinnick - The Maumee has TONS of them. A lot are out at night, but at night with a light is unreal. They are everywhere.
fishfray - Awesome fish! I've only fished early summer through fall with my flyrod, i should definitely try the spring too...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Gar are easy to catch in the Hocking in SE Ohio in the summer...but a nightmare to "unhook" when using a rope fly.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

One of my goals this year is to catch a sucker on the fly. My local creek is full of them and I have never had luck, even with live bait. Spooky buggers!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

maumeeriverflies said:


> Awesome everyone!! I didn't realize how big the fly fishing community was in Ohio, let alone for carp in Ohio. Can't wait to see what this summer holds for everyone. Anyone ever try for gar? I've caught a handful, but i've got my gar patterns down pat now so hopefully i'll land more this summer...


Gar and Buffalo are a couple of my Favorites--- After The White-bass bite slows down. ''Come on SPRING''


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I fish the Maumee too and I think its underrated. The carp are a blast to catch on the fly and I usual target the river before anything else close by.

Anybody want to do some carp stalking this spring give me a pm


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think that gar are one of the most beautiful fish to swim in Ohio waters. Their colors, sleek shape, and direct link to prehistory lend to me a desire to catch them.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

I fish the rocky, chagrin, vermillion and maumee. Personally, the maumee has been by far the nicest to me. I just got into carp on the fly last summer thanks to the orvis company in cleveland carp picture contest. I caught quite a few in waterville and upstream. Yes the maumee is loaded with gar. While going out duck hunting on opening day last year, it was almost impossible to cross the river without stepping on them every step. Best of luck to you think summer. (heck you don't need luck on the maumee, you'll fall in love really quick lol)


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

When I used my spinning rod I always used a steel leader for gar, is there a type of fly fishing leader to stand up to the abuse the gar can give to a line?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

meathelmet said:


> When I used my spinning rod I always used a steel leader for gar, is there a type of fly fishing leader to stand up to the abuse the gar can give to a line?


 I've taken many gar on 6 lb and even 4 lb mono and have never had a issue with line being bitten or frayed. They do have some rough and tough scales so I do always check the lower section of my leader after contact with a fish. I'm sure it happens but I would think it would be a rare occurrence.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

meathelmet 
I use 30# floracarbon line,seagar,for snook,they roll and cut with gill plate your line,if I put steel leader,they will not tuch the fly.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for tips I now have another species to target with the fly!


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Went out in hopes of a couple pike on the Maumee today but got a little surprise. Beefy carp on a 6" pike fly. Thats a new one!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

maumeeriverflies said:


> Went out in hopes of a couple pike on the Maumee today but got a little surprise. Beefy carp on a 6" pike fly. Thats a new one!


Nice fish dude!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm looking for ideas on style of flies and sizes to use on the Maumee this summer for smallies and other fish.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

He bagged one heck of a rough fish yesterday. 60lbs, I think! Where ya be Hunna?


----------

